# Trainer in San Jose,CA



## sophie408 (Aug 20, 2013)

Hello,

I am looking for a god trainer in the San Jose area for my 4 month old GSD. Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## ivan851 (Sep 9, 2014)

I am too. Have you get a reply from anyone? Thanks.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

How about Aromas Ivan?

Dave Deleissegues


----------



## ivan851 (Sep 9, 2014)

Where is Aromas?


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

Jose Moreno in downtown San Jose area. He takes classes and workshops with Michael Ellis so trains with similar style. www.specializedk-9.com


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

ivan851 said:


> Where is Aromas?


Lol, Watsonville.


----------



## dano1427 (Mar 19, 2013)

Cooperhaus K9

CaliK9


----------

